# Question about pigs in Minecraft and "no pigs" religions.



## Helen Back (Sep 26, 2012)

Some religions forbid touching or eating pork so I was wondering if that includes not eating virtual pigs in Minecraft?

Also, would people of such religions use Moonpig.com?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 26, 2012)

That'd depend quite how superstitious they are - some would be okay, others uncomfortable, and others would avoid anything remotely pig related at all.


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2012)

That's a very good question Helen.  Thanks for bringing it up.

What about the blatant moonpig rip off "funky pigeon"?  Would the Hare Krishnas use that?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 26, 2012)

Is there bacon in Minecraft?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 26, 2012)

tommers said:


> That's a very good question Helen. Thanks for bringing it up.
> 
> What about the blatant moonpig rip off "funky pigeon"? Would the Hare Krishnas use that?


 
you massive cockhammer. Moonpig came before Funky Pigeon.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 27, 2012)

And what about vegetarians eating Minecraft meat? Or pacifists playing war games? Or Police Officers playing Grand Theft Auto? Or adults playing most games for that matter?


----------



## Firky (Sep 27, 2012)

Do vegans swallow?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 27, 2012)

Surely vegans don't do sex? All those potential beings ending up in the end of a blob or in a tissue or wherever.


----------



## Firky (Sep 27, 2012)

Millions of your brothers and sisters died on your mum's face.


----------



## tommers (Sep 27, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> you massive cockhammer. Moonpig came before Funky Pigeon.



 

That's what I fucking said. Learn to read you shitehawk.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 29, 2012)

my in-laws are fairly devout Deobandis and my nephews and nieces are mad for minecraft.  I think they are quite able to realise the difference between computer games and reality. 

Happy to help.


----------



## Dooby (Sep 29, 2012)

I was wondering why I was doing quite badly in Skyrim and realised I'd been playing it for 5 days without EVER STEALING ANYTHING. Was playing a character as stupidly honest as myself. Of course when I started doing it I couldn't get enough and maxed all my thieving skills.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2012)

Computer games are ace for shit you wish you could get away with if it weren't for pesky issues of real world morality and ethics.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 29, 2012)

Surely in minecraft, like life, you wouldn't eat pigs?


----------



## Firky (Sep 29, 2012)

In soviet russia the pig eats you.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> And what about vegetarians eating Minecraft meat? Or pacifists playing war games? Or Police Officers playing Grand Theft Auto? Or adults playing most games for that matter?


Sadly the only games I've been able to play recently are 'screwdriver challenge' and 'hunt the borkened memory stick'.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Sadly the only games I've been able to play recently are 'screwdriver challenge' and 'hunt the borkened memory stick'.





What happened when your mam went away? Did you get some gaming in then in the end?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 7, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> What happened when your mam went away? Did you get some gaming in then in the end?


Yes, in fact she even gave me the PC. Thus my previous post. I'm down one stick of 2gb DDR2 so need a pair (preferably two as the others are mere 1gb*2) but I'm waiting for a mate to see if he has any knocking about before I go so far as to order any as I'm poorer than a rat on skid row thanks to my studenting.

I have a tower of quadcore badness hooked up to a fast connection and can only play solitaire and FB games on it until that's sorted.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 7, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Computer games are ace for shit you wish you could get away with if it weren't for pesky issues of real world morality and ethics.


 
i think i have that eroge


----------

